

Ask HN: Getting started with adwords (my perfectionism is killing me) - Terry_B

Hi guys,<p>I know this has been asked a lot but I've not yet found a good beginners guide to getting started with my first adwords campaign to drive some PPC traffic to a product landing page.<p>Does anyone know of one that is pretty close to best practice and will do a good job of ensuring I don't waste too much money?<p>So far I've just discovered lots of tidbits and keyword search generation tools all over the place but not one good beginners guide that fills me with confidence.<p>My perfectionism is often a barrier to me starting  something and the threat of wasting money on adwords is being particularly troublesome.
======
hshah
Email me hnshah at g mail dot com ... I've got several links for you.

